# Sad day in hardrock.



## Rbeckett (Mar 25, 2012)

Well it has been a general sad day here at my house.  I have been selling off a bunch of stuff I can no longer participate in due to my health.  So far I have sold one of my two dirt bikes (see my avatar), a glass working and blowing set, my boat may go later today and my dive gear isn't too far behind.  It sure reinforces the finality of kidney failure and my health conditions.  Makes me see mortality a bit closer and more raw too.  It needs to be done so my dear wife will not have to deal with a bunch of stuff like that when I pass, but it is unnerving when you see the junk you worked so hard to accumulate leave in some one elses truck.  Plus the financial loss of selling stuff like that for half or less of what you paid for it is not happy either.  I guess 1./2 is better than none, but I would much rather be using it for my own enjoyment.  Ok I am off the pity potty now, sometimes ya just gotta say whats in your head so you can clean it off your plate and move on.  Hate it though.
Bob


----------



## BRIAN (Mar 25, 2012)

A wise move Bob. and it takes guts to do it.

Get life to a size you can cope with, then take it one day at a time, 

and enjoy that day fully, hats off to you.

Best regards Brian.


----------



## chief (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob you did what a lot of us could never do, I know it had to be hard to decide what had to go, 
some of us will never do it and let the wife are kids take care of it,
I know it is easy for me to say you did the right thing, But our Hats are off to you for doing it,
Bob we are here for you anytime you went to Vent or Talk,  Good Luck,,  _*The Chief.*_


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob 

Hate to hear about your troubles, My Friends wife has been on dialyzes for a long time and she does pretty good.

I have a problem with mine also, If they put the dye in me mine will shut down. They gave me a antidote
for the dye and did a MRI about 2 years ago I was sick in bed for 3 days. I told them never again.

I know that my problems don't compare to yours, But just wanted to let you know that we know where your coming from.

God bless and take care.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob

Sorry to hear this is going on in your world.
My thoughts and prayers are with you brother.

All the best


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok Bob that really sucks, but there definitely is an upside. As Brian said, getting life down to a manageable size will allow you to concentrate more on the things you can do. Plus it was a stand up thing to do for your wife and family.

My father in law in his later years, decided to will his gun collection to the family while he was still around to enjoy it. He wrote up a little history of each gun and presented them to his son's, daughters, in laws and grand children. It was a bittersweet moment, but one I'll always remember.

Tom


----------



## HMF (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob,

I am terribly sorry to hear this.

You are in my prayers.


Nelson


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 25, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> That is sad Bob. Good for you gettin off the pot that fast though, some never do. How far are you from Otter Creek. I have a friend (MachinistL moving there at the end of July after his retirement?
> 
> 
> "Billy G" :biggrin:



Bill, 
Otter creek is the next little town up from me.  He will be close close close.  If you take a lok at mapquest you can see Bronson as the next intersection east from Otter springs.  It will be good having some one way smarter than me around to help me figure out my stuff.
Bob


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 25, 2012)

Thoughts are with you Bob.

Cheers Phil


----------



## core-oil (Mar 25, 2012)

you are in my prayers Bob, I was sad to read your post, Keep your spirits up

  Core-oil


----------



## metalmaster (Mar 25, 2012)

I was in the same spot as you back in 1989. I sold my motorcycle and pretty much figured that it was the end.
ended up getting a transplant from my brother, they said no rough activity or I might damage the new kidney.
10 years later I said the hell with it and bought a new bike and it has been great.
I hope everything works out for you as well.

mike


----------



## irishwoodsman (Mar 25, 2012)

RB your in our prayers, keep the faith, we will:halo:mac


----------

